# VIP 622 stuck zoom OTA



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

When viewing SD OTA channel on VIP 622, after pressing "*" to change aspect ratio to zoom, if I don't change it back to normal before leaving that station, the next OTA channel I watch will be in zoom mode, and the "*" button just cycles through the modes but has no effect, stays stuck in zoom mode for all OTA channels. Reboot will clear it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

keitheva said:


> When viewing SD OTA channel on VIP 622, after pressing "*" to change aspect ratio to zoom, if I don't change it back to normal before leaving that station, the next OTA channel I watch will be in zoom mode, and the "*" button just cycles through the modes but has no effect, stays stuck in zoom mode for all OTA channels. *Reboot will clear it.*


As usual ...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it happen if you go to a Sat channel, then back to OTA? Sounds like a software bug.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> Does it happen if you go to a Sat channel, then back to OTA?


Yes. If I change an OTA channel to zoom, then exit that channel without going back to normal, it doesn't matter where I go in between, all subsequent OTA channels will be stuck in zoom.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone else who the same problem? keitheva can you PM your phone number/account number and I'll get a report put in for you.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I watched an SD recording of an OTA sub-channel in Zoom mode on Sunday. Just went to that channel live, it was in Zoom, and I was able to cycle through the modes. Left it on Zoom, went to the -01 HD channel and was able to cycle through then on to another SD sub-channel and also able to cycle through.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

My 622 stays in the last mode selected for all channels...I just return to "Normal" mode after playing with the other modes...

I don't know if this is the firmware design intent, but as I recall it's always "remembered" the last mode selected...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll hook up the 622 we have in a test room this evening and see f I can duplicate.

On another note, there is known issue where the format will not change after exiting TWC interactive app, and TV2's video does not fill up the entire screen.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I just confirmed on my 622 (using Dish channels only...did not try OTA yet)...but whatever format mode you select with the "*" format button is kept for all channels...changing from SD to HD channels does not alter the last selection you made with the format control..

Only by selecting a different format ("Normal" for me) did the format change, and then it's changed for any channel selected to "Normal"...so, the 622 does store the last format selection you made and use that for all channels until you change the format again.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

The point about my problem is not that it stays on whatever mode was last selected until you press "*" again, but that it stays on whatever mode was last selected, even when "*" is pressed. i.e. pressing "*" does not change the aspect, as described in my original post.

Lucky you all those that don't have the problem


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Just a thought;

There was a "bug" a couple of updates ago where there was aspect ratio issues with one of the tuners (mostly noticeable with HD PiP). The format * button was what made me think of this again. The issue was persistent through at least two updates and a few of us were able to resolve our issue by enabling shared view (Menu, 6, 2) while in single mode.

I have not disabled it since then to see if the issue is still there.

You could look at that and see if you have another side effect of code updates which may affect other things unintentionally.

David


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Mine was fixed with a restore to Factory Defaults.


----------

